# Uterus higher than normal?



## latortu (May 29, 2010)

Hi, 
Wondered if you can help. After about 5 days of odd crampy pain, I can now feel my uterus reaching up to about half way between my pelvic bone and my belly button (and that's after going for a pee). I am 11+3 weeks and it's our first pregnancy. I'm fairly tall (5'9") and BMI about 22-23.
Is this as odd as I think it is? I thought it should be there at 18 weeks or so - not 11 and a half!
Sure on dates (OI and timed intercourse cycle) and scan at 8 weeks showed just one in there..! Not got booking appointment til next week (don't ask!).
Any thoughts please?
latortu x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's really hard to say without seeing you, but your midwife can feel your uterus next week and can see what she thinks, sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

